# Using U3 on MacBook?



## sandiekay (Aug 13, 2003)

I am trying to use a Sandisk U3 drive to run Parallels on my Macbook, I can put programs on the drive (using it as an external drive) but not able to run the programs from the U3 as you would on a pc, anyone out there that can give me help? Maybe its a driver I need or maybe its just not possible? I cannot get the Launch program open.
Thanks for any help,
sandie


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, i don't think U3 is compatible with macs, but installing Parallels then plugging in the drive while in parallels would work, but i guess that would defeat the purpose.
Chilkotardis


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Go to this page: http://www.sandisk.com/driverdownload/index.asp

Select the specific hardware and OS you are using, see if there are drivers available.


----------



## sandiekay (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, I did the search for new drivers and no joy.
To be more specific, I have Parallels downloaded to the U3 smart drive and I wish to run it from that drive. When I open the drive to view whats there, it shows only "Documents" which of course are empty and icon for U3, along with these are the Parallels setups, when I double click on Parallels it installed on the Mac hard drive.
When using these drives on a pc you can upload programs and run them directly from the U3 drive, not so on the Mac.

On the Mac desktop the U3 drive shows up as "No Name"

I am trying to save space on my Mac drive by running the Parallels with XP from it.
Parallels is not installed on my Mac hard drive, only on the U3, when I try to install to the U3, it refuses and says can only be installed on Mad Hard drive.
Thanks for any help.
sandie


----------

